# Smoking 5 pound brick of Mozzerella, (not fresh)



## dbarnett66 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone try this? I bought a 5 pound brick at Walmart and plan to cut into several chunks. How long would you smoke with an AMZN tray? I want to use apple wood and smoke for about 2 hours. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bassman (Jan 2, 2013)

If I were doing it, I would cut it into 2-3 inch blocks and smoke for about 4 hours.  Good luck.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

The last cheese I smoked I used apple on a variety of types. Some were great but a couple - including the mozzarella - could have used more smoke. Next mozzarella I do with apple I will let some go for 3 hrs & some for 4 hrs. When using hickory 2 hrs is great for me for mozzarella. I would cut up your chunk as well...


----------



## driedstick (Jan 2, 2013)

Chunk it and 2 - 3hrs you should be good to go.

Good luck


----------



## dbarnett66 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 2, 2013)

Let us know how it turns out for ya! Smoked cheese is great


----------



## eman (Jan 2, 2013)

I smoke all cheese in 4 oz blocks. 2 - 2.5 hours using the amns or amnps then vac seal and into the fridge. Minimum of 2 weeks aging but a few months is prime.


----------



## dbarnett66 (Jan 5, 2013)

There is no color after two hours. I lit both ends of the amzn tray with apple saw dust. Plenty of smoke just not seeing the color.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

It seems that the colder it is the less color change I get with mine. It still gets the flavor though


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 6, 2013)

2 1/2 hours of smoke is good for me

When it's cold outside, I start my MES and let it warm up to 100°, then turn it off

It will cool down to about 70° after 2 hours, depending on the outside temp

You'll notice cheese will take on more color if the temps are above 60°

Todd


----------



## dbarnett66 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks all. I smoked the cheese for 3.5 hours. It has been been vacuum packed and placed in the fridge. Next time I will preheat the smoker.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

Let us know what you think of it when you eat some. You will probably want to smoke lots of cheeses after you eat that!


----------

